

How the Apple Watch UI should have been - ecaron
http://www.lukew.com/ff/entry.asp?1951

======
lsiunsuex
These changes make great sense.

The watch should mirror iOS for UI / UX in as many ways as possible to make
the learning curve as low as possible. Of the people I know that own an Apple
Watch (after I purchased mine), all of them have asked me "how do I do x",
from as simple as changing the color of the clock, to how to play music, to
how to silence it.

If it followed iOS UI more closely, these problems / questions may not exist.

